# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วอ วิทยุสื่อสาร IC UV97 2คีย์2ย่าน2ช่อง รับ:ส่ง ทั้งดำ:แดงในเครื่องเดียวกัน 2in1 ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บปลายทา

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารic UV97 2คีย์ 2ย่าน 2ช่อง 2in1 ความแรง 7.4v แบตทนมากๆอยู่ได้1-2วัน
●ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.《รุ่นนี้ขายดีที่สุด》
■ซื้อ3ตัวขึ้นไปเป็นราคาส่ง สามารถรับ-ส่งแดง:ดำได้หมด มาตรฐานของวิทยุสื่อสาร. ส่งไกลถึง5-7กม.ยิ่งเพิ่มเสายิ่งไกล ●สินค้าเป็นของใหม่ 100% เหลือแค่อย่างล่ะ 3 เครื่องสุดท้าย
《ขายถูกเพราะเฮียใหญ่เลิกกิจการลดสินค้าราคาทุน》
■■มีราคาส่งด้วยน่ะครับ■■
คุณภาพเสียงดีเยื่ยมเพาะสุดๆ ●ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สามารถฟังได้ทั้ง
■ย่านดำ 136-175 MHz
■ย่านแดง 200-260 MHz 
■มีFm
■มีสัญญาณฉุกเฉิน
■สามารถตั้งโทนได้!เพื่อไม่ให้มาใครรบกวนสัญญาณของเรา.
อุปกรณ์ที่มากับเครื่องมี
1.ตัวเครื่อง 
2.แบตเตอร์รี่
3.ที่ชาร์จ(แบบชาร์ตเข้าไว) 4.สายคล้องเข็มขัด 
5.กิ๊บหนีบแบต 6.คู่มือไทยและอังกฤษ 7.หูฟังอย่างดี เล่นง่ายพกพาสะดวกเล็กกะทัดรัด แบตเตอรี่ขายถูก อะไหล่หาง่าย ใช้ดีมากๆ (แต่คนส่วนใหญ่ไม่รู้จักเลยไม่ใช้กันทั้งๆที่คุณภาพดีเยื่ยมมากๆ)
《ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะ》 

■อีก1ทางเลือกสำหรับส่งด่วน ส่งแบบแมสเซนเจอร์(เฉพาะกทม.และปริมณฑณและจังหวัดนนทบุรี)
☆☆☆รับประกันครับ☆☆☆
ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในและทั้งภายนอกเช่น.
▪โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม
▪ในโรงแรม
▪ในสถานที่ก่อสร้างรึไซร์งาน
▪โรงภาพยนตร์ 
▪โกดังเก็บของ
▪การท่องเที่ยว
▪ออกทริปต่างๆ นักปั่นจักรยาน
▪ตำรวจ ทหาร หน่วยงานต่างๆ
▪รปภ. อาสาสมัคร ครอบครัว
■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า
สนใจทักID LINE=0966062544
●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ จะได้สบายใจทั้ง2ฝ่าย

●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 

■ข่าวด่วนควรอ่าน!!!สามารถแลกซื้ออุปกรณ์เสริมในราคา50%
•ซองหนัง 100 บ.
•เสาสไลด์ 150 บ.
•เสาหางหนู เสาลิปสติก 150 บ.
•ข้อต่อเสา 30 บ.
•แบตสำรอง 290 บ.
•แบตสำรองยาว 350 บ.
•เซบเวอร์ 250-350 บ.
•หูฟังน้ำเกลือFBI 190 บ.
•ไมล์นอก 250 บ.
●เฉพาะลูกค้าที่ซื้อวิทยุเท่านั้น!
สามารถขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINE

(สอบถามข้อมูลได้ แม่ค้าใจดี)

■■ประชาสัมพันธ์ด่วน■■ สามารถดูสินค้าเพิ่มเติมได้เพียงคุณกดที่รูปภาพ" กุ้งกระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน /กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน /กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
แค่นี่ก็สามารถดูสินค้าได้เต็มๆ.

ID LINE= 0966062544 (ID)
TEL. 0966062544
TEL. 0905581988

----------

